# Credit/Debit cards falling apart



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll bet this might affect a few of us, our debit/credit cards falling apart, mine lasted two years.

The humidity and heat split the cards the plastic unravels and the cashier at times sure are careless with our cards and due to slow internet connections they have to constantly swipe the card which wears it out even faster, it's a process now to get my credit/debit cards from the states.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I'll bet this might affect a few of us, our debit/credit cards falling apart, mine lasted two years.
> 
> The humidity and heat split the cards the plastic unravels and the cashier at times sure are careless with our cards and due to slow internet connections they have to constantly swipe the card which wears it out even faster, it's a process now to get my credit/debit cards from the states.


This is one of the main reasons we opted to use only a bank here in the Philippines. If one has to send to a home country bank for replacements there is a long delay in getting a new card and can be complicated due to security issues. Then there are further security worries as it can go missing when being send to us.
If we have a problem with a card here we just go to our (local) bank and it is replaced with just a few minutes. No hassles, no waiting, and no worries.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.C.A., i can understand the reasons it takes so long to get a replacement card from the USA or may never get one. We are probably the only country in the world that the fraudulent charges will be removed at no cost to card holder. So yes, they are very concerned replacing cards with the card holder living in other countries. I used BDO bank while there with very good service. I hope to use them again when I get back there.

art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Never had a problem with replacing a card. Amex will fedex it to you. For my USAA (visa) they send it to your last know US address which works great if you either have a mailing address or a mail forwarding address (US Global for me) If you want it sent to your PI address USAA changes that into your home address which I do not want as I use the mail forwarder as my "billing address" which seems to make US retailers more comfortable.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Reported a fraudulent transaction on my credit card over the phone last month. My credit card was cancelled immediately. a new one was sent via fedex. Got it within the week.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A., i can understand the reasons it takes so long to get a replacement card from the USA or may never get one. We are probably the only country in the world that the fraudulent charges will be removed at no cost to card holder. So yes, they are very concerned replacing cards with the card holder living in other countries. I used BDO bank while there with very good service. I hope to use them again when I get back there.
> 
> art


My bank in the US is NFCU so if they find out I'm living in the Philippines they will cancel my account even though I joined the bank when it was a small office in Subic Bay back in 1984 so I have to go the route of having my sister mail it to me and I use her address as my stateside residence.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> My bank in the US is NFCU so if they find out I'm living in the Philippines they will cancel my account even though I joined the bank when it was a small office in Subic Bay back in 1984 so I have to go the route of having my sister mail it to me and I use her address as my stateside residence.


MCA,

I'm with NFCU also and they know I'm here in the Philippines and no problems from them. They have offices in Korea and Singapore.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> MCA,
> 
> I'm with NFCU also and they know I'm here in the Philippines and no problems from them. They have offices in Korea and Singapore.


Sending you a PM.  I remember using the Hong Kong office a couple times while in port.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow, I thought the PI was a cash only place. Never used a credit or debit card here in 3 years. 99% of the places I buy things from would not take a card anyway.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Zep, I used my credit cards all the time there. Very little did I use cash. I never carried much cash on me any ways. A lot of the small shops may not take cards but most big one will, especially in the malls.

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Zep said:


> Wow, I thought the PI was a cash only place. Never used a credit or debit card here in 3 years. 99% of the places I buy things from would not take a card anyway.


Even though I know CC can be used here, I also use cash only for every transaction. I withdraw funds as needed at PBI or BDO ATMs so the only time my Debit Card is out of my sight is when it is in the ATM and I am the only one to handle it. I have my SS & pension funds direct deposited in both Wells Fargo Bank and USAA Bank in the states. I have a Debit Card from each bank, but only keep 1 Credit Card for any possible future emergency. They are both aware that I live in the Philippines and only use a mail forwarder in the states, both as a mailing & billing address. When a card expires, they send a new one to my mail forwarder and then I have it sent to me here. Upon receipt of the new card, I activate it online a their website.

Works for me, may not be suitable for others.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Mark, Sent you a PM. Fred


----------

